# Other fruitfly species?



## beazer (Apr 7, 2010)

I was online a few months back and I could have sworn there was a website that had other species of fruit flies. Not just morphs of them but species other than D. melanogaster and D. hydei. Does anybody possibly know the name of the website I'm thinking of or somebody who breeds other species? This is my first time on this forum, lol, might as well start it off with a feeder question. Thanks guys.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I am curious as well. I've been trying to find some Turkish gliders to add to my fruitfly stock.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

flapjax3000 said:


> I am curious as well. I've been trying to find some Turkish gliders to add to my fruitfly stock.


Turkish gliders are melanogaster.


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

waasnt it the site that sells all the springtails...err cant rember which one that is tho..think they began with a b..


----------



## rpj211 (May 19, 2009)

I belive it is E&K Bestbuy


----------



## Jerm (May 20, 2008)

I've seen and kept different variations of hydei am melanogaster like gold, wingless, flightless, curly and others but never witnessed other species.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

I keep a few cultures of D. simulans and D. buzzati going. Both species can be a bit of a pain in the ass to work with but, once established, reproduce at a reasonable rate. Derek Rader (sp?) at Flyculture.com offered both at one time. I don't believe he works with them anymore.


----------



## beazer (Apr 7, 2010)

Sly: I believe thats the same person I was thinking. 

Edward: I kept thinking that was the site, but never saw any on there recently, so I believe that is the site. Would you consider selling/shipping any cultures?

Thanks everybody for the replies it was really helpful.

-Jon DeLong


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

Randy from eandkdartfrogs.com sells them he is a great guy and a good friend of mine
-scotty


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I and most of the UK froggers, keep D. Funebris...

Its really productive, and size wise its in between Hydeii and Melo.

Would be a great addition for any keeper.

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is a little copy and paste from a great site...

D. funebris: Optimum temperature 25-30°C, cycle time (at optimum temperature) 14 days. Male D. funebris take about a week after emerging to become sexually mature. This probably prevents mating between siblings in the wild. Because the females are quicker to mature, if you start a culture with all newly hatched flies, the females may not be able to lay fertile eggs. The solution is to use older flies (+7 days) rather than the first big hatch from a culture to start a new brood.

Heres the site, this particular page has a fantastic video on how to make cultures, and this mix works AMAZINGLY.

Drosophila


----------



## froggiesrule (Oct 8, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get the "exotic" sp.?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

keep an eye out as i'l be importing mulleri and buzzatii in the near future, as well as some other goodies. 

james


----------

